# anyone know about?



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone here know anything about Wesco electric stair climber dolly? Any good or bad?


----------



## Dubyeh (Mar 4, 2012)

I've used one like this, not the wesco brand but very similar. Having to remove old storage tanks/HWT from basements or anyplace where a elevator is not available. No strain on your back makes it really good for everyone


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Anyone here know anything about Wesco electric stair climber dolly? Any good or bad?


 I use the battery operated version all the time one man can move a 80 gallon stone lined water heater up a set of stairs by them self. Well worth the $$$$.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for your inputs.. I have an offer to buy a brand new for 1k... soooooo....


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Saw one on searchtempest.com the other day in l.a, search tempest is Craigslist all over the u.s if you've never used it


----------



## dave-k (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah they're great. They really come in handy. for 1000 definitely worth it.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Today, I hauled out a 12 yr old 50 gal tank without much trouble. I just use a regular appliance dolly that I bought for about $100. If it's anything bigger I will call for help. $1000 sounds like a good deal, I would jump on it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

FYI, I did went after it and brought it, looks brand new with battery charger, etc.. looking forward to use it on upcoming radiator job this summer.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Use one before on a 150 gal WH. Still hard to do but I didn't hurt my back moving it down some stairs. Is it worth it....not sure, you can get a lot a illegals for $1000.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I have never heard of such a thing I want one now


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Use one before on a 150 gal WH. Still hard to do but I didn't hurt my back moving it down some stairs. Is it worth it....not sure, you can get a lot a illegals for $1000.



Better hurry, before there all gone.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Better hurry, before there all gone.:laughing:


 







Here's a really nice one for just under $ 5000.00..........:laughing:


http://handtrucks2go.com/Powered-StairClimber-Trucks


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Here's a really nice one for just under $ 5000.00..........:laughing:
> 
> 
> http://handtrucks2go.com/Powered-StairClimber-Trucks


This one's only a cool $22,900.00 .


----------

